# White vs. Blue hide questions



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is only my second year of putting up fur and I have a few questions:

I shot a young coyote last weekend and put up the fur this morning. I have heard about the whole blue/white hide thing and indicating whether or not they are prime off of that.

The coyote I worked on this morning was partly blue, but near the throat and hidequarters was white. When they prime, do certain parts of the body change before others? Or was I looking at some other cause?

Also, is this coyote going to be worth anything? If not, oh well I already did the work. That is rewarding in itself.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I have heard about the whole blue/white hide thing and indicating whether or not they are prime off of that.


Dont let yourself get sucked into that kind of thinking. Just because the hide is blue or grey does not mean that the fur is no good. I have been trapping coyotes since Oct. 10th and the fur looked good than. Last year and the years before that I got the same price for my October canines as I did for my December ones.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow....thanks for that advice.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fallguy hit it! The color does indicate the primeness and yes they do prime in certain areas of the body first.

Right now the coyotes (canines) are not fully prime but that should not discourage you from taking them now or even a little earlier. Once the snow flies the quality will slowly deteriate. Every time a coyote lies or sits in the snow a few gaurd hairs will freeze in and pull out when it gets up causing "rubbed fur".

I have over many years saw as good of results for earlier harvested fur as for later, within reason of course.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh boy two different answers. I like hearing different sides of things. I will put a picture later of this coyote on the stretcher. The fur looks OK I think.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is the she-coyote on the stretcher along with my 3.5 year old blowing on his call. LOL


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww idn't he cute. Fallguy you must be rich, two beer fridges! :beer: Man I wish I had that much money.
:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well only one functions as a beer fridge right now. We got a new freezer on the bottom fridge in Sept., I moved the one that was in the house in the garage, and the one that WAS in the garage is still in there not being used. Papapete was going to take it for his shop but he never came and got it. I need to get it out of there before winter!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

My mistake, I stated Fallguy hit it, meant to put ND Trapper. I agree with him on taking hides early

Nice job on pinning the ears forward and not letting them stick straight up!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ACtually the ears are facing straight up. I haven't learned yet the way to do the pinning the ears forward. I tried to do it on this one but wasn't sure so I didn't. Anyone have any pictures on how to seperate the front (white) part from the tawny back part?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I need to get it out of there before winter!


You think snail mail has a box big enough to ship a fridge? I'll pay S&H.
:beer:


----------



## lladnarc (Feb 17, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> This is only my second year of putting up fur and I have a few questions:
> 
> I shot a young coyote last weekend and put up the fur this morning. I have heard about the whole blue/white hide thing and indicating whether or not they are prime off of that.
> 
> ...


Your coyota should be worth handling,I looks fured out. the blue and white are signs of prime pelts.

[Edited due to :spam: ]. ND trapper.


----------

